# Cabbage Rolls...4 versions inside!



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Ingredients

2 heads of cabbage 
2 lbs ground beef (or veal/beef/pork mix)
3 cups cooked rice 
1 egg 
1 tsp garlic 
1 tbsp parsley
1/4 to 1/2 tsp. Hungarian Paprika
2 slices diced onion 
1 -15 oz. can tomato sauce 
1-28 oz. can crushed tomatoes
1/4 cup tomato sauce (in meat)
Salt & Pepper to taste

Directions:...
1.. Put a head of cabbage in a pot of boiling water, and peel off the cabbage leaves one at a time. 
2.. Cut off the rough part on the end of the cabbage leaf with a sharp knife. 
3.. Mix all ingredients together except the 15 oz can of tomato sauce and crushed tomatoes and put a small amount (size of a sausage) on a cabbage leaf, and roll up like a fajita and place seam side down in a casserole dish. I put tomato sauce and a cabbage leaf or 2 on the bottom of the casserole dish so the Halupky won't burn.
4.. Pour crushed tomatoes over Halupkys. 
5.. Cover and bake approximately 75 minutes at 375*F. 
6.. Turn oven down to 325*F and bake for approximately 90 more minutes until cabbage is tender. Baste every hour. 
7.. Serve with extra heated tomato sauce. ( Your fav spaghetti sauce may be heated and used too!...CSW )

**Slovak Method:>> Use lean ground pork, tomato juice instead of crushed tomatoes and layer sauerkraut on the bottom of the pan and then on the top of them all. Traditional Slovak recipe for Houlupki. This method does not add egg in either and uses raw rice, Cook them until it starts boiling and then lower heat and cook for 1 hr.

*** Polish Method:>> I make mine the old fashioned Polish way, I use a lb. of salt pork diced into small pieces and fried until crispy, add this to the meat and raw rice. Wrap in the Cabbage leaves, place in long baking pan and pour 1 can of tomato sauce and 1 can of diced tomatoes over them. Bake until tender and rice is done. 

**** German Method:>> I put my rolls in a large pot with sauerkraut and let them cook for about 2 hours on medium so the juices get into the rolls. This was the way my mother fixed them and she got the recipe from her mother from Germany.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

I should of said "4 variations"/ not version inside!


----------



## budasha

I use pork and uncooked rice in mine, and instead of cabbage on the bottom, I use pork riblets. I also use tomato juice. I haven't put sauerkraut on top but my SIL does and she also serves it with sour cream. She's Ukrainian and I'm Hungarian.


----------



## pfoley

Those look delicious.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

budasha said:


> I use pork and uncooked rice in mine, and instead of cabbage on the bottom, I use pork riblets. I also use tomato juice. I haven't put sauerkraut on top but my SIL does and she also serves it with sour cream. She's Ukrainian and I'm Hungarian.


ty budasha...do appreciate your input


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

pfoley said:


> Those look delicious.


they are! trust me! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Casper1

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## firecracker4

Yum, love cabbage rolls.


----------



## onegrannygoose

I've made them two ways one with sauerkraut and served with sour cream the other in a tomato sauce base. I love both equally. They are just very different meals.


----------



## Revan

Thank you for another delicious recipe!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Revan said:


> Thank you for another delicious recipe!


----------



## craftymatt2

YUMMY!!! thank you soooo much, I just love these, this will be weekends supper


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

craftymatt2 said:


> YUMMY!!! thank you soooo much, I just love these, this will be weekends supper


sooooooo? did ya make 'em?


----------



## craftymatt2

yes i did, these were spectacular, my hubs and grandkids loved them as well, this is a keeper for sure, thanks again, i will keep watch for more


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

craftymatt2 said:


> yes i did, these were spectacular, my hubs and grandkids loved them as well, this is a keeper for sure, thanks again, i will keep watch for more


which version did you use?


----------



## Pixie Lu

My dear Hungarian mother made these and they were absolutely delicious. Brings back very fond memories of the aromas coming from the kitchen as I was growing up. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## clement

Interested in your saurkraut version. How much would you use and did it replace all the tomato sauce?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

clement said:


> Interested in your saurkraut version. How much would you use and did it replace all the tomato sauce?


This should answer your questions Clement! :sm24: >>> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-449819-1.html


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Pixie Lu said:


> My dear Hungarian mother made these and they were absolutely delicious. Brings back very fond memories of the aromas coming from the kitchen as I was growing up. Thanks for sharing!


You gonna try a batch?


----------



## ParkerEliz

I have one helpful hint if you're tired of burning your hands pulling off the cabbage leaves.

Freeze the whole head of cabbage. Pull it out of the freezer to a large bowl about 4 days in advance, and leave it in the refrigerator. The day you're ready to make the mountains of golumkis, pull the bowl out of the fridge an hour or two in advance to come up to room temperature.

The leaves come off very pliable and easy to work with.

I haven't made any in a while. I think that will be on the menu next weekend.


----------



## clement

Thank You


----------



## Pixie Lu

Mom would either cook the cabbage rolls in the oven or on top of the stove. She would put in a layer of chopped cabbage in the bottom of the pot to protect the cabbage rolls from burning. She would rinse a bag of sauerkraut to remove the extra salt and put half on top of the chopped cabbage followed by half of the diced tomatoes on top of the sauerkraut. Next she would layer the cabbage rolls and cover them with the remaining sauerkraut and tomatoes. If you're not using sauerkraut, you can combine 2 T vinegar with 8 oz of water and 8 oz of tomato sauce. Before serving she would cut and brown an onion and using the liquid from the pan, sour cream and a little flour to thicken to make a sauce she would serve over the cabbage rolls. To this day I think of it as a feast! Somehow it always tasted better when Mom cooked it! Must be all that love she added.

Yes, I will make stuffed cabbage again. In the meantime I want to thank you CanadianShe_Wolf for taking the time to share your recipes. It’s appreciated!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Pixie Lu said:


> Mom would either cook the cabbage rolls in the oven or on top of the stove. She would put in a layer of chopped cabbage in the bottom of the pot to protect the cabbage rolls from burning. She would rinse a bag of sauerkraut to remove the extra salt and put half on top of the chopped cabbage followed by half of the diced tomatoes on top of the sauerkraut. Next she would layer the cabbage rolls and cover them with the remaining sauerkraut and tomatoes. If you're not using sauerkraut, you can combine 2 T vinegar with 8 oz of water and 8 oz of tomato sauce. Before serving she would cut and brown an onion and using the liquid from the pan, sour cream and a little flour to thicken to make a sauce she would serve over the cabbage rolls. To this day I think of it as a feast! Somehow it always tasted better when Mom cooked it! Must be all that love she added.
> 
> Yes, I will make stuffed cabbage again. In the meantime I want to thank you CanadianShe_Wolf for taking the time to share your recipes. It's appreciated!


Guaranteed that love had something to do with the taste in of all our Mothers' recipes!!!! :sm01: :sm24:

and thank you...I enjoy posting them! :sm12: :sm24:


----------



## clement

Everyone has been so helpful on here and I will gather all the info. before I start thank you


----------



## cbjllinda

I make mine much the same way I use cabbage leaves, rice hamburger and salt pork, bacon with onion with spices and rice I layer all of these and bake . I do not roll them but it is sooooooo good. for the sauce I use spaghetti sauce love this stuff.!


----------



## Phoenix

Oh, those look delicious!


----------

